
In Remote Villages, Surprising New Measures Save Children with Malaria - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/10/health/malaria-children-zambia.html
======
melling
“Initial testing suggests the measures can dramatically cut death rates; in
one pilot project in Zambia, they dropped by 96 percent.”

